# Thirst! Do you get thirsty when nursing?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

NAK. I get so thirsty, I have to drink while nursing!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

As soon as the first suckle, I get a tremendous thirst. Oddly enough once finished with the nursing session I usually am not thirsty, whether I drank or not during it.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes- that's actually how I know my milk let down (I rarely feel a tingle or anything).

And yet I always forget to get a glass of water before I sit down. Hmph.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

After 7 years of straight bfing, I never ever sit down in my nursing spot without a large mason jar full of water next to me.And it is the same when I go to bed. Really I guess I have water bottles all over the place!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Not me!

But everyone told me this and for weeks after DD was born my mom and MIL would rush to get water whenever I sat down to nurse lol.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I don't anymore but when ds was small the thirst was crazy strong. If I forgot to bring water with me or ran out I almost felt frantic sometimes I was SO thirsty.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
I don't anymore but when ds was small the thirst was crazy strong. If I forgot to bring water with me or ran out I almost felt frantic sometimes I was SO thirsty.

Me too! It was like crazy, scary thirst...like if i don't drink something RIGHT NOW i'm gonna die or something lol. I think it lasted a few months for me. Still nursing at 29 months and certainly get thirsty but not like it was at first!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Me too! It was like crazy, scary thirst...like if i don't drink something RIGHT NOW i'm gonna die or something lol. I think it lasted a few months for me. Still nursing at 29 months and certainly get thirsty but not like it was at first!

Yup same here, has subsided some now that he's 12 mos but DH is still constantly grabbing me that glass of water!!


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

i get insanely thirsty when i think about it. if i think, "hey, where is my glass of water?" i start getting panicky, but if i completely forget, at the end i will think, "oh, i didnt get water." weird.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I get wickedly thirsty every time I nurse. Like parched.

Also, hungry.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I've run around like crazy before looking for my water bottle when the baby was hungry because I cannot feed without drinking. I have a massive water bottle by my bed at night for the night sessions. He's 7 months and I'm still thirsty all the time.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

yes, and I always offer to get a nursing mom a drink of water because it's so easy to forget and then it's a pain in the neck once you are settled.


----------

